

Ask HN: Moving to Bay Area - hemantv

Hi HN,<p>I am moving to Bay Area in October. The problem really pertain to my wife, she is excellent Software Engineer and have a Bachelor Degree from top Indian Institute. The startup she currently work for is based out of Bay Area, how easy / difficult for startup to sponsor L1 visa if she waits till February ( 1 year ).<p>What are other options for my wife is she come along in October ? When can she apply for MS education if possible in US. As the H1B are out for this year, how easy / difficult is to find job in non profit in Bay Area. I will be going to work SF area. I am ok with commute of 30 - 45 minutes by Train.<p>Any other options, she is ok with volunteer opportunity at startup because she wants to be in touch with technology and edge sharp so she can apply for next year H1B. Is it difficult / permissible to volunteer in H4 visa ?<p>Let me know your thoughts.  If you want to reach out to me for more details fameoflight &#60;at&#62; gmail &#60;dot&#62; com<p>-Hemant
======
keywonc
I don't know the L1 answer, but just wanted to say that it might help if you
edit your post title and mention L1 visa, make your question more specific.
Also, Quora may be a good place to ask this question.

